# Oh **** Might have a BOGOF



## Beausmate (11 October 2016)

Home pregnancy test showed a positive, vet coming tomorrow for a blood sample to confirm.  'Not in foal' vibes required here!

It is absolutely the last thing I need right now.  Why are people so bloody irresponsible?


----------



## TBmum (11 October 2016)

It's highly unlikely that it's wrong if it's a positive result from pregnancy test.  I assume you used a equine one and not a human one?

BOGOF's aren't that bad I got mine in June, but I totally see your point about people being irresponsible.


----------



## Beausmate (11 October 2016)

Yep, equine one.  You're supposed to say they are hopelessly inaccurate and she is just fat! 

Here is the tarty baggage.  It's hard to tell from the photo, but her belly comes out sideways a fair bit too.  That was the giveaway for me.







Maybe it is just wind...


----------



## Equi (11 October 2016)

Sorry to tell you but the pregnancy tests are quite accurate! Blood tests however are not. I wouldn't waste the money. The vet can palp and let you know immediately - but sorry to tell you you have a foal coming !


----------



## FfionWinnie (11 October 2016)

Is this the spotty mare you just bought?


----------



## luckyoldme (11 October 2016)

dont worry..babies bring their own love with them!


----------



## LadySam (11 October 2016)

Beausmate said:



			Maybe it is just wind...
		
Click to expand...

Wishing you a big giant fart, m'dear.  But I think you might be out of luck.


----------



## Beausmate (11 October 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			Is this the spotty mare you just bought?
		
Click to expand...

It is.  I suppose the question now is, 'Who's the daddy?' Or indeed, what...


----------



## crabbymare (11 October 2016)

sorry to say that unless it is a trick of the light she may heve milk there as well. lets hope the father was not a donkey although mules are very cute


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (11 October 2016)

Oh is this the spotty with the really mean thread about her?!  
I'm surprised she has forgiven you...

Lets hope for a giant fart, but if not lets be doubly hopeful for a cute foal at least!


----------



## FfionWinnie (11 October 2016)

Beausmate said:



			It is.  I suppose the question now is, 'Who's the daddy?' Or indeed, what...
		
Click to expand...

Oh well kinda exciting really lol


----------



## Cobbytype (11 October 2016)

I think it's cute (sorry bm) - she's proving to you that she is attractive after all. Hope the daddy is something delicious and you get a beautiful foal.


----------



## FfionWinnie (11 October 2016)

Didn't someone mention a foal belly in the original thread...


----------



## Apercrumbie (11 October 2016)

FfionWinnie it was Booboos and she was right 

OP I hope you get a lovely foal out of this, and I hope you forgive our giggling.


----------



## FfionWinnie (11 October 2016)

apercrumbie said:



			FfionWinnie it was Booboos and she was right 

OP I hope you get a lovely foal out of this, and I hope you forgive our giggling.
		
Click to expand...

Does she win a prize??


Like a foal?!


----------



## Apercrumbie (11 October 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			Does she win a prize??


Like a foal?!

Click to expand...

Well it seems one is forthcoming!


----------



## TBmum (11 October 2016)

Beausmate said:



			Yep, equine one.  You're supposed to say they are hopelessly inaccurate and she is just fat! 

Here is the tarty baggage.  It's hard to tell from the photo, but her belly comes out sideways a fair bit too.  That was the giveaway for me.







Maybe it is just wind...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry about that! 

I got a BOGOF in June and he is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Hexx (11 October 2016)

Well, I thought she was pretty!  Here's hoping for a lovely big spotty foal!  When do you think she might be due?

How exciting!


----------



## KittenInTheTree (11 October 2016)

equi said:



			Sorry to tell you but the pregnancy tests are quite accurate! Blood tests however are not. I wouldn't waste the money. The vet can palp and let you know immediately - but sorry to tell you you have a foal coming !
		
Click to expand...

Wait, so blood tests for pregnancy in horses aren't accurate?!


----------



## LadySam (11 October 2016)

About 7 weeks away?  I'm sure JanetGeorge could tell by looking if we can't wait for the vet's verdict.


----------



## windseywoo (11 October 2016)

My mare looks like that all the time, had her two years and was almost hoping for a BOGOF. Unfortunately I think she's just going to have to be ridden more. She had had a foal before we had he and that's why when she gains any weight it just goes on her tum!! Hope its a sweetie.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (11 October 2016)

Oh does this mean we get the "has she popped yet?" thread? &#128514;&#128512;&#128552;


----------



## Beausmate (11 October 2016)

crabbymare said:



			sorry to say that unless it is a trick of the light she may heve milk there as well. lets hope the father was not a donkey although mules are very cute 

Click to expand...

Nope, no milk so far.  And no bloody donkeys!  Which is exactly what I teased my old boss about when he bought a BOGOF Irish horse.  Guess the joke is on me, huh?


AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			Oh is this the spotty with the really mean thread about her?!  
I'm surprised she has forgiven you...


Lets hope for a giant fart, but if not lets be doubly hopeful for a cute foal at least!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not forgiving her! The dirty slapper 



FfionWinnie said:



			Oh well kinda exciting really lol
		
Click to expand...

Nope.  I'm really cross 



FfionWinnie said:



			Does she win a prize??


Like a foal?!

Click to expand...

Now that's a great idea!  Or I could raffle it?



Hexx said:



			Well, I thought she was pretty!  Here's hoping for a lovely big spotty foal!  When do you think she might be due?

How exciting!
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking early march, but I'm not sure.

I'm wondering if having a bellyful of wind  might be contributing to her inability to stretch over her back properly.  I'm glad I didn't go for the x-rays the vet suggested!


----------



## Beausmate (11 October 2016)

Slightlyconfused said:



			Oh does this mean we get the "has she popped yet?" thread? &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56872;
		
Click to expand...

Maybe.  i'm thinking of doing a 'cost of a BOGOF' thread.  That is, if she isn't just fat.  Which she is. Of course.

Any guesses how far along she isn't?  Because she is just fat and windy.  Yep.


----------



## Annagain (11 October 2016)

This is the reason I only buy geldings...... This and the fact I'm on a geldings only yard.


----------



## Equi (11 October 2016)

Kaimar said:



			Wait, so blood tests for pregnancy in horses aren't accurate?! 

Click to expand...

Not fin you don't know the dates cause what they test for in the blood varies at different times in the gestation. There is a lot of false readings. My local vets won't even do blood tests anymore.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (11 October 2016)

equi said:



			Not fin you don't know the dates cause what they test for in the blood varies at different times in the gestation. There is a lot of false readings. My local vets won't even do blood tests anymore.
		
Click to expand...

I'm off to find a quiet corner to swear in...! Especially given how much the mare in question hates needles.


----------



## FfionWinnie (11 October 2016)

Can't you just get her scanned?


----------



## MrsMozart (11 October 2016)

But Bog-offs are so much fun 

I bought the one that appeared one day at the yard - the mare's owner had a few weeks' notice that he was coming - and whilst he's not made any height at all(!), he's a real character with a leg at each corner type and makes me laugh every time I see him 

Shall we run a book on date / sex / colour?

But seriously folks, hope it all goes well.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (11 October 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			Can't you just get her scanned?
		
Click to expand...

Well, yes, and I will, but I already paid for the dratted blood test, so now I'm cross about having bothered with it! Results came back negative, here's hoping the scan does too. Although I suppose the vet can terminate if need be.


----------



## MargotC (11 October 2016)

I really liked her when I saw her in the older thread! Especially the face. She has character. 

I do completely see the downside to a surprise pregnancy when you buy a mare. Always amazed it happens.. you would think the seller had an inkling the possibility was there at least and could say so.

So, whilst I am sorry OP, I will admit to being rather enthusiastic about a possible vicarious spotty foal watch coming up. Any chance of narrowing down the list of likely father suspects?


----------



## Beausmate (11 October 2016)

If I can find out roughly how far along she is, I can go all detective and see if I can narrow down any suspects.  The dealer reckons they only had her three months and as far as they were aware, she wasn't pregnant.  I'm not holding out much hope of finding the father, but I'll give it a go.

She is a sweet, funny sort of horse and I feel bad for her having to go through this.  

There seems to be an increase in BOGOFs lately.  Novice owners?  Or just more irresponsible ones?


----------



## MargotC (11 October 2016)

Fingers crossed you get a good estimate to better prepare. 

The subject is interesting to me, being in Norway, because the phenomenon is fairly rare here. I wonder whether it has to do with differences in how horses are kept. We have welfare cases, but fly-grazing is not a term, and colts are practically never kept within reach of mares. Raising a foal is expensive and few people keep herds. Accidents happen but you usually know it has occurred because it can be tied to a horse getting loose, and comparatively few keep stallions so you will know who and when.

Of course it only takes a horse exchanging hands twice for the information to be lost regardless of how the mare came to be in foal.


----------



## chillipup (11 October 2016)

Do you think the CSA maybe able to help in tracing daddy?


----------



## Beausmate (11 October 2016)

Nah.  I expect he slunk back off into the night, like the scummy lowlife he is, having promised her fun, laughter and adventure with him by her side for ever and ever, until his front feet touched down that is.  

Probably tethered on a verge in the next county by now


----------



## FfionWinnie (12 October 2016)

chillipup said:



			Do you think the CSA maybe able to help in tracing daddy? 

Click to expand...

No but they'll send a weekly letter telling her they are doing all they can under foal support laws to do so. Helpful!


----------



## SEL (12 October 2016)

The BOGOF at our yard had her freebie this morning (needs to learn how to get photos on here). That was the one that couldn't POSSIBLY be pregnant. Well its seriously cute and I'm having major foal broodiness now.

Felt quite special being the only one at the yard this morning and realising she'd popped overnight. Farmer who owns her has gone from moaning to being besotted & the look on his little girl's face this morning when she realised her pony had foaled was priceless.

Kinda wondering whether I can clone my gelding......... #daydreamingatwork


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (12 October 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			No but they'll send a weekly letter telling her they are doing all they can under foal support laws to do so. Helpful!
		
Click to expand...

haha!! This tickled me. 

Have you booked her in to be scanned? Or are you planning it?   
I'm quite excited.


----------



## Beausmate (12 October 2016)

Not yet.  The vet is up this afternoon to see my two old crocks and I've tacked her on to the visit, so I'll see where we go from here a bit later today.

I'm hoping the sire is a nice horse.  My mum reckons it will have feather...


----------



## FfionWinnie (12 October 2016)

Beausmate said:



			I'm hoping the sire is a nice horse.  My mum reckons it will have feather...
		
Click to expand...

Karma for your comment on the cob thread


----------



## Beausmate (12 October 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			Karma for your comment on the cob thread 

Click to expand...

Why would anyone want to own a cob?  Even a free one


----------



## pansymouse (12 October 2016)

Let's hope it wasn't a randy, determined Shetland


----------



## Hexx (12 October 2016)

My sister's mare had a BOGOF - she was a bit of a mixture and the front end didn't really match the back end!


----------



## Annagain (12 October 2016)

Beausmate said:



			There seems to be an increase in BOGOFs lately.  Novice owners?  Or just more irresponsible ones?
		
Click to expand...

A friend ended up with a BOGOF. When she asked the previous owners if it was possible the mare was pregnant they said no because, although she had been running with a stallion, she'd had a rug with a tail flap on the whole time so there was no way he could have got to her.....Face meet palm.


----------



## Cobbytype (12 October 2016)

annagain said:



			A friend ended up with a BOGOF. When she asked the previous owners if it was possible the mare was pregnant they said no because, although she had been running with a stallion, she'd had a rug with a tail flap on the whole time so there was no way he could have got to her.....Face meet palm.
		
Click to expand...

That reminds me of what my dad said when my gelding had a bladder infection which made him 'dribbly'. I was telling my dad that I was concerned about the possibility of urine scald on my boy's back legs and my dad said "Can't you put a condom on him?" "Er no" said I. "Why not?" said dad. "Because he'd have something resembling a space hopper between his legs by the end of the day" I replied. My dad went very thoughtful for a while and then said "Oh yes".


----------



## FfionWinnie (12 October 2016)

Going to hope for your sake it is a cob. It's going to change your life for the better.


----------



## Beausmate (12 October 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			Going to hope for your sake it is a cob. It's going to change your life for the better. 

Click to expand...

No it won't.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (12 October 2016)

I thought she was a stunning mare and really nice looking. So lucky you!

I have a freebie, born from a native mare I rescued , he turned in to my horse of a life time. I to was horrified at first but I really enjoyed bring up, training and backing my own horse. He is still with me now aged 18 and now semi retired but still full of life.

repeat after me ......."it will be fun"

if its a cob you could hog it and pretend!


----------



## Sealine (12 October 2016)

How exciting! or What a nightmare!  (delete as appropriate)

My 14 year old horse is a BOGOF but I brought him as an 8 year old.  Previous owner bought a 14.2 coloured gypsy vanner mare and my horse was the freebie.  He grew up to be a 16.1 bay tobiano who is a super all-rounder. At a BD clinic a listed judge couldn't believe I'd bought him as an all rounder and told me he should be doing pure dressage as he has the most amazing paces. It has been suggested that sire may have been a trotter but god only knows.  Conformation wise he's pretty good but perhaps a little long in the back.


----------



## Cobbytype (12 October 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			Going to hope for your sake it is a cob. It's going to change your life for the better. 

Click to expand...

Thank God OP isn't aware that mares can have twins.


----------



## Beausmate (12 October 2016)

I am well aware that mares can have twins.  I'm trying not to think of that.


----------



## annunziata (12 October 2016)

when is the scan??


----------



## Beausmate (12 October 2016)

Waiting for the blood results to come back first.  Should be about a week.


----------



## Peterboy1 (12 October 2016)

Hope you dont mind me asking, what home test did you use? And where can I find it?


----------



## gunnergundog (12 October 2016)

Sorry to side-track, but just out of curiosity is anyone aware of how the previous HHO BOGOFF stars, Dolly & Tess, are doing?


----------



## On the Hoof (12 October 2016)

gunnergundog said:



			Sorry to side-track, but just out of curiosity is anyone aware of how the previous HHO BOGOFF stars, Dolly & Tess, are doing?
		
Click to expand...

Dolly mixture has her own FB page, she has grown into a real beauty!
I've just bought a pony who is rather rotund, but sadly no chance of a BOGOF! It's all fat and she is on a diet


----------



## Equi (12 October 2016)

My horse is a bogof. Big strapping 17hand wonder horse. Totally uselsss for anyone but me who loves him to the moon


----------



## Mongoose11 (12 October 2016)

I'm kind of sneakily glad you're getting a BOGOF. I really admired your unusual mare when you posted about her before &#128522;

Sorry!


----------



## Beausmate (12 October 2016)

Peterboy1 said:



			Hope you dont mind me asking, what home test did you use? And where can I find it?
		
Click to expand...

www.weefoal.co.uk


----------



## Peterboy1 (12 October 2016)

Ok thank you, hope everything works out for you


----------



## Beausmate (31 October 2016)

I have the results of the blood test.


----------



## Wagtail (31 October 2016)

Go on...


----------



## rowan666 (31 October 2016)

Come on spill! Haha


----------



## Shavings (31 October 2016)

oh do tell! i have been wondering if you got to the bottom of the BOGOF


----------



## Sukistokes2 (31 October 2016)

Come on......stop teasing !!!!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (31 October 2016)

Another one waiting!!!


----------



## pheonix (31 October 2016)

I have been lurking now I have to post to find out the results!!!


----------



## Beausmate (31 October 2016)

Well...


----------



## HufflyPuffly (31 October 2016)

You meany, was so excited then!!!! :lol: I'm thinking pregnant!


----------



## JulesRules (31 October 2016)

Foal! Foal!


----------



## dominobrown (31 October 2016)

come on.....


----------



## ShadowHunter (31 October 2016)

Been lurking on this thread..

do tell!


----------



## Snowy Celandine (31 October 2016)

Er, why all the drama about the denouement? Is she in foal or not or is this all a fiction? I don't understand what you are trying to achieve. A livery on my yard recently got a BOGOF and he's a lovely chap, very handsome indeed.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (31 October 2016)

&#128591;&#128591;&#128591;&#128591;&#128591; please please tell us.....


----------



## PorkChop (31 October 2016)

C'mon


----------



## VioletStripe (31 October 2016)

I've been lurking on this thread for ages, and been hitting refresh since your post this evening. C'mon, spill!!!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (31 October 2016)

WOMAN this is not funny....&#128561;&#128557;&#128583;&#128583;&#128583;&#128583;


----------



## ycbm (31 October 2016)

Snowy Celandine said:



			Er, why all the drama about the denouement? Is she in foal or not or is this all a fiction? I don't understand what you are trying to achieve. A livery on my yard recently got a BOGOF and he's a lovely chap, very handsome indeed.
		
Click to expand...

Lighten up SC, it's a bit of fun.  Check out the thread on over sensitivity someone just started


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (31 October 2016)

Eeeeekkk come on...!!!!!!!


----------



## cobgoblin (31 October 2016)

I reckon OP has gone down the pub.


----------



## Wagtail (31 October 2016)

ycbm said:



			Lighten up SC, it's a bit of fun.  Check out the thread on over sensitivity someone just started 

Click to expand...

 Agreed. We need less over-sensitivity on this forum. 

But come on, Beausmate. It's nearly bedtime!


----------



## ycbm (31 October 2016)

cobgoblin said:



			I reckon OP has gone down the pub.
		
Click to expand...

To celebrate our to drown her sorrows? I have to say that a bogoff would be a complete nightmare for me if i bought a horse to ride and was in livery. I'd be spitting feathers.


----------



## Equi (31 October 2016)

Oh this is naughty OP!!!!!!!


----------



## Equi (31 October 2016)

p.s. who wants to place bets?


----------



## cobgoblin (31 October 2016)

Positive....and drowning her sorrows at the possibility of owning a cob!


----------



## rowan666 (31 October 2016)

It's going to be a coloured cob colt obviously &#128515;


----------



## Slightlyconfused (31 October 2016)

cobgoblin said:



			Positive....and drowning her sorrows at the possibility of owning a cob!
		
Click to expand...




rowan666 said:



			It's going to be a coloured cob colt obviously &#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Agree with these two &#128514;&#128526;&#128519;


----------



## Equi (31 October 2016)

rowan666 said:



			It's going to be a coloured cob colt obviously &#55357;&#56835;
		
Click to expand...

hahaha evil


----------



## dingle12 (31 October 2016)

I've got a little felling she's not in foal x


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (31 October 2016)

rowan666 said:



			It's going to be a coloured cob colt obviously &#55357;&#56835;
		
Click to expand...

Or it's a ****land cross! That's even worse than a cob! At least cobs just plough through fences so you know how they got out, shetlands houdini!


----------



## Equi (31 October 2016)

dingle12 said:



			I've got a little felling she's not in foal x
		
Click to expand...

Yes i do too tbh haha


----------



## Slightlyconfused (31 October 2016)

dingle12 said:



			I've got a little felling she's not in foal x
		
Click to expand...

Probably..... Things aren't fun around here any more &#128583;&#128583;&#128581;&#128583;


----------



## Beausmate (31 October 2016)

Not the pub, but I have been to get beer :drunk:

Well, it would appear that she definitely is...


----------



## JJS (31 October 2016)

Beausmate said:



			Not the pub, but I have been to get beer :drunk:

Well, it would appear that she definitely is...
		
Click to expand...

How exciting! I wonder what she'll pop out...


----------



## FfionWinnie (31 October 2016)

JJS said:



			How exciting! I wonder what she'll pop out...
		
Click to expand...

Definitely is what tho. 

Full of poo?


----------



## Slightlyconfused (31 October 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			Definitely is what tho. 

Full of poo?
		
Click to expand...

Just a fat moo?


----------



## Equi (31 October 2016)

Thats not an answer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowy Celandine (31 October 2016)

ycbm said:



			Lighten up SC, it's a bit of fun.  Check out the thread on over sensitivity someone just started 

Click to expand...

Ha ha, cheeky  I just wanted to know if the mare was in foal or not but then I lost interest as I couldn't tell if it was supposed to be a joke or not? Is it just a story or is it real?


----------



## Slightlyconfused (31 October 2016)

That's it I'm going to sleep.....will be checking in the morning for the answer to baby on the way for just too well covered.......


----------



## FfionWinnie (31 October 2016)

Well my mare *is* in foal so we can all get excited about that if you like. 


Plus I do know who the Daddy is and it IS a going to come out being a COB.


----------



## Equi (31 October 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			Well my mare *is* in foal so we can all get excited about that if you like. 


Plus I do know who the Daddy is and it IS a going to come out being a COB.
		
Click to expand...

haha mine too, but def not a cob. Much smaller and obviously much cuter.


----------



## Beausmate (31 October 2016)

...in...


----------



## Equi (31 October 2016)

.................IN??????????????????


----------



## Beausmate (31 October 2016)

..for some SERIOUS diet and exercise 

Well, as soon as her back issues are sorted.  

She has got smaller anyway, so when I got the result it was what I expected.  Mucho relief!!  Although the more romantic, less sensible side to me is a little bit disappointed :frown4:

So, sorry about that folks - false alarm.


----------



## Equi (31 October 2016)

Don't get too cosy. blood tests are notoriously wrong


----------



## chillipup (31 October 2016)

Awww gawd Beausmate, I'm really disappointed now and you're just as bad as your bleddy tarty mare, such a tease. For that you deserve to have it come back and bite you on yer arse....twin fold!  One cob mule and a shitland


----------



## Beausmate (1 November 2016)

equi said:



			Don't get too cosy. blood tests are notoriously wrong 

Click to expand...

She has also shrunk a bit and lost that 'pointy' pregnant look.  



chillipup said:



			Awww gawd Beausmate, I'm really disappointed now and you're just as bad as your bleddy tarty mare, such a tease. For that you deserve to have it come back and bite you on yer arse....twin fold!  One cob mule and a shitland
		
Click to expand...

Nooooo!!! 

Maybe I'll wake up and it will all have been a dream and there will be four nice, bay geldings in the field, not two saggy old bay geldings, a fat *whispers* cob and a funny-looking, spotty fat tart! 

Any funny-looking, spotty, hairy shortarses with oversize ears are definitely the stuff of nightmares and not permitted, especially as Halloween is over


----------



## FfionWinnie (1 November 2016)

equi said:



			haha mine too, but def not a cob. Much smaller and obviously much cuter.
		
Click to expand...

Palomino trumps smaller &#128580;


----------



## Annagain (1 November 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			Well my mare *is* in foal so we can all get excited about that if you like. 


Plus I do know who the Daddy is and it IS a going to come out being a COB.
		
Click to expand...

Celtic Sport Horse surely if it's a Sec D x ID? Sounds like one of those would be worth a lot more than cob. Like a Cockerpoo - it's just a mongrel really!


----------



## TBmum (1 November 2016)

From the research I've done blood tests are more likely to be wrong than a urine test. Sorry to burst your bubble but you probably do have a bogoff if pee test was positive! Do you have any idea when she would be due as when getting closer they can look like they got thinner as foal moves into position. X


----------



## Equi (1 November 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			Palomino trumps smaller &#128580;
		
Click to expand...

Potential palomino in miniature trumps big though!


----------



## Apercrumbie (1 November 2016)

Hmmmm I think I'd be suspicious of the blood test, but then again you may just have a very peculiarly shaped mare!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 November 2016)

Hand up the bum the only real way to tell.......


----------



## SusannaF (1 November 2016)

TBmum said:



			From the research I've done blood tests are more likely to be wrong than a urine test. Sorry to burst your bubble but you probably do have a bogoff if pee test was positive! Do you have any idea when she would be due as when getting closer they can look like they got thinner as foal moves into position. X
		
Click to expand...

We'll start a competition for a name


----------



## cobgoblin (1 November 2016)

Perhaps you should repeat the urine test before you diet her and exercise her hard?


----------



## Beausmate (1 November 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Hand up the bum the only real way to tell.......
		
Click to expand...

Vet has, and found nothing.  Except poo.


----------



## Beausmate (1 November 2016)

Weird alien horse last week.  Maybe there is just the battery for the lasers in there?


----------



## chillipup (1 November 2016)

SusannaF said:



			We'll start a competition for a name 

Click to expand...

Whinny the Poo ??


----------



## SusannaF (1 November 2016)

chillipup said:



			Whinny the Poo ?? 

Click to expand...

Already we have a winner!


----------



## Clannad48 (1 November 2016)

chillipup said:



			Whinny the Poo ?? 

Click to expand...

Absolutely brilliant


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 November 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Hand up the bum the only real way to tell.......
		
Click to expand...

I think you might be doing it wrong!!

Ffionwinnie, how exciting! From that nice little cob?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 November 2016)

Was just watching the Yorkshire vet checking cows like this: how can he be so accurate on how far along they are? I mean, he was debating either 6 or 7 weeks! All respect, his glove was of course covered in **** to the shoulder.


----------



## Apercrumbie (22 December 2016)

Beausmate how does your renegade mare look now? Tummy starting to go? I'm still utterly amazed that she's not pregnant, that's horses for you!


----------



## Beausmate (22 December 2016)

Here's the fat tart from a couple of weeks ago.







She has mostly been looking like a hippo. 

Still fat, but no longer pregnancy shaped - she was sticking out less a couple of days before the test results came back and she has continued to revert to a more normal shape.

I'm hoping to start riding her again in the new year, I've actually only sat on her five times since she arrived in August!  She has been having treatment for a long-standing back problem and that has altered her shape too.  I still haven't decided what to do with her - maybe rodeo horse after seeing her antics in the field today.  Eeeep!


----------



## Apercrumbie (22 December 2016)

Teehee she is very tubby indeed! Perhaps more rodeo antics are needed to work off that belly! Lovely horse though, I really do think she's very sweet.


----------



## FfionWinnie (22 December 2016)

cinnamontoast said:



			I think you might be doing it wrong!!

Ffionwinnie, how exciting! From that nice little cob?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry didn't see this until now. Not from my coloured cob no, she can't be bred from as PSSM is a dominant gene. It's my palomino Welsh D and I've used a RID so hoping to produce something rather like the coloured cob but bigger with less white bits lol


----------



## sky1000 (22 December 2016)

I'm really pleased to see another pic of her.  So interested from your first post and will be following.  Hope the back problem gets sorted - she's lucky to have been bought by someone that will do that for her.


----------



## Beausmate (22 December 2016)

I managed to actually get a photo of her not looking like a weird mule/shark hybrid, looking grouchy, or eating the camera!







She is a sweet horse and sadly for her, someone has taken advantage of her good nature.  She wasn't as described when I rode her the first time, that's for sure!  I thought this quiet, level-headed lazy horse was going to explode, or whip round and bolt for home. And then explode.  I put it down to having been moved around a lot and not quite settled yet.  She certainly wasn't lazy, but she didn't want to go forward and seemed to be near a state of panic most of the time.  Better the second time I rode her, but not much; she was still verging on taking flight - not a nice experience!  I wasn't asking her to do much, just walk and trot in the field, couple of large circles and a few basic transitions, she seemed to settle a bit, so I asked her to canter up the hill. Oh heck!  I'm not sure whether she bucked or what, but she sort of shot forward, her ears went flat back, her tail clamped down and she bogged off up the field.  I calmed her down and asked again, pretty much the same.  She hacked out ok, still not wanting to go forward much and her behaviour under saddle didn't match up with her personality if that makes sense?  So I got the vet out.

Verdict?  Pretty much sound legwise, very very tight in her lumbar region.  Vet was all for going straight in with the x-rays, but I decided to go with chiro and physio to start with, to see if she could be 'freed-up'.  So far, so good.  I haven't tried to ride her yet, as she needs groundwork and I only have a swamp available as the moment but fingers crossed she'll come right.

It very much appears that she has been ridden in a saddle that either didn't fit, or was damaged in some way (broken/twisted tree maybe), or both.  She's so honest that she kept going, even when she couldn't and by her behaviour, I think she has been asked, tried to do it, failed and been punished for it.  Probably more through ignorance than malice, but the result is the same for her.


----------



## Leo Walker (22 December 2016)

Might be worth a test for PSSM. I know its the new "thing" everyone keeps talking about but shes the right breed for it and it does sound like she has some of the symptoms.


----------



## Beausmate (23 December 2016)

I think my cob might have PSSM, but she doesn't seem to fit any of the symptoms.  What are you seeing that I'm not?


----------

